# North reservoir/ long lake



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had eyes on either of those lakes as far as ice thickness goes?? Was anyone out there today?? 
Any info would be appreciated!!
Thanks F2W


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

6 1/2 on the ne end of north off the handicap wall 5.5 to7" on the nw end off the parking lot (Mandas side) did not check any of the the south end off the state mill ramp bite was garbage dink city yesterday


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Didnt see anybody on North when I drove past at 4:30pm


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> 6 1/2 on the ne end of north off the handicap wall 5.5 to7" on the nw end off the parking lot (Mandas side) did not check any of the the south end off the state mill ramp bite was garbage dink city yesterday


Thanks Dave! I may be down tomorrow,see you out there


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Thanks Dave! I may be down tomorrow,see you out there


No invite brotha where's the love... I see how it is now with team Sean and mark. Smh


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

He probably thought you were WORKING ErieAngler . Roflmao.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

About an 8ft around open hole/wet spot did not get close enough to find out if it went all the way threw it's mid lake on the west end of the lake about 20 yards off shore from the path .few sketchy spots and some wet cracks mostly 7"-6" hard and clear use your spuds and be safe out there Guys


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

on north or long?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That Pic by BBDave has gotta be from North


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's north


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> About an 8ft around open hole/wet spot did not get close enough to find out if it went all the way threw it's mid lake on the west end of the lake about 20 yards off shore from the path ....



Was approximately off the N.W. corner of the moat. Driving by looked liked an even bigger hole was off of the S.E. corner of the moat. Also was a huge open hole in front of the inlet from West Reservoir.


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

The small circle of open water on the eastern side of the odnr island (looking out from the handicap wall) is due to an aerator. Saw it bubbling during the summer while bass fishing


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Was approximately off the N.W. corner of the moat. Driving by looked liked an even bigger hole was off of the S.E. corner of the moat. Also was a huge open hole in front of the inlet from West
> 
> Wrong quote sorry tom


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bassin' Fool said:


> The small circle of open water on the eastern side of the odnr island (looking out from the handicap wall) is due to an aerator. Saw it bubbling during the summer while bass fishing


It's a spring thats always bubbling there are a few others just like it on north .


----------

